# Strong Cutting Diet?



## brockles (Jun 23, 2009)

Got a bit peckish yesterday

12 hamburgers from maccy d's and then about 90 minutes later 8 creme eggs

about 4500 calories in 2 hours, healthy?


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2010)

A *bit* peckish?!


----------



## brockles (Jun 23, 2009)

i had 3 more lined up but got so dry and bland it was liek eating cardboard or what id imagine it to be liek anyway.


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

you must be a FAT cAnt:lol: :lol:


----------



## Was_Eric (Jul 3, 2008)

brockles said:


> i had 3 more lined up but got so dry and bland it was liek eating cardboard or what id imagine it to be liek anyway.


how come you cant spell like?


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

Nowt wrong with it, I eat some reyt 5hite and tbh, I look like 5hite at the minute, missus even saying Ive got a gut, ah well, fuk it, I like training but also like filling my piehole with what i want, its an individuals decision, maybve 12 burgers is tad too many tho lol


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

brockles said:


> Got a bit peckish yesterday
> 
> 12 hamburgers from maccy d's and then about 90 minutes later 8 creme eggs
> 
> about 4500 calories in 2 hours, healthy?


Nice re-feed there mate.


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

A regular burger from MD is about 500 cals so thats 6k without the creme eggs.

I bet your body thanked you for that sodium and saturated fat fest!


----------



## aeon (Jul 21, 2009)

brockles said:


> Got a bit peckish yesterday
> 
> 12 hamburgers from maccy d's and then about 90 minutes later 8 creme eggs
> 
> about 4500 calories in 2 hours, healthy?


GHRP6 ???


----------



## stevo99 (Nov 28, 2008)

were you going for a world record insulin spike?


----------



## zelobinksy (Oct 15, 2008)

hah f****K me i thought i was bad when i nibble at cookies, but christ.

lool


----------



## stevo99 (Nov 28, 2008)

a packet of jaffa cakes normally does me!


----------



## coldo (Dec 7, 2008)

I would be too ashamed to go to MacD's and but 12 burgers :lol: Fat cvnt!

Does sound mighty though, good effort.


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

Mmmmm burgers. 

Should this not be in the Bulking section, ha.


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

12 burgers and 8 creme eggs.

Am I alone in thinking that demands a certain level of respect? Reps on recharge, you da man


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

God said:


> Seem to be some big eaters on this forum. Maybe we could have a UKM eating contest. Winner get's some gear or perhaps T3 lol.


Will def need the T3 if 12 burgers is the benchmark :lol:

Maybe some laxatives too


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

tell you what though, I am not half ganting for a double cheeseburger now you utter cvnts :cursing:


----------



## ashie1986 (Feb 14, 2010)

how the fuk u manage that?

since i changed my diet i only have to eat something ****ty and it makes me feel like **** big time

i dont even enjoy **** food anymore


----------



## colt24 (Aug 24, 2007)

Once you start... you can't stop


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

God said:


> Same here. They have this amazing burger van near me that does a triple quarter pounder burger with cheese, onions...


Burger van burgers are the food of gods, that fvckin smell!!!!! I avoid B&Q during diet for this very reason


----------



## Graham Mc (Oct 15, 2009)

I challenge anyone to a big mac burger eating contest lol I love em !!


----------



## Joe :D (Mar 24, 2010)

12?! My records 8! I need to start training at the Gym of McDonalds!


----------



## stevo99 (Nov 28, 2008)

then you need 15 gallons of fluid afetr all the salt intake drying you out


----------



## bbkam (Jun 23, 2008)

Mate ive had a few in my time but how the hell u manage 12? LOL Most ive had was 4 Big Macs, 4 Fillet Fish burgers and all came with a meal as well lol


----------



## brockles (Jun 23, 2009)

coldo said:


> I would be too ashamed to go to MacD's and but 12 burgers :lol: Fat cvnt!
> 
> Does sound mighty though, good effort.


It was in France so no need to be ashamed. They say anything just ask them about the war


----------



## flynnie11 (Jan 24, 2009)

i had 4 double chesseburgers yesterday and i taught that was a bit extreme.. dont no how u managed to eat 12 lol


----------

